# Custom Nose Art/Text



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just today I picked up a couple of P-61 Black Widow's from Hobby Lobby. It's the last day of their much vaunted 50% off sale on models. Scored both for $16! 1/48 scale. 
I've got a diorama in mind and I was wondering if anybody knows a good resource for custom nose art text. I want to name one of the planes after my wife, calling it "Lucky Liz". Anybody help a brotha out?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

I dont know of any places but if you have a computer that can print white ink, then make em on your computer.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only thing I could suggest would be contact JTGraphics through Federation Models. He does custom Trek decals, he may do this too.


----------

